# TKD and now BBT



## 1992 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I am a member of other internet forums relevant to my interests so I figured it was about time to join an MA community.  I have been a student of a long standing Taekwondo school in my area for two years now. There are some merits to it, but have found a Bujinkan dojo an hour away that I have started training with and plan to make a smooth transition to for full time training after the contract is over with TKD.  I would say that TKD is and always will be a positive experience, but I have no interest in commercial MA or Olympic style sparring at this point. Im not much of a talker, I am a type to watch and listen, so I will be lurking and chiming in if I have something of value to say.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome! I do hope you'll start a thread talking about how your transition goes--it's always interesting to see a change like that from someone else's eyes. Sounds like a big change of technique, if I understand how BBT works.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Hopefully you'll feel like you have something to contribute to the threads. Realistically, there are VERY few people who cannot contribute something.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome. And I agree with arnisador. I would be interested in hearing your story.


----------



## kitkatninja (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to mt corner of the internet


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Kframe (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to martial talk! I to am making a transition to BBT. I have my start in boxing/mma.   Seriously you should make a thread about your experiances. It would be a trip.


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome and I too would like to see you impart some of your experiences regarding the transition to BBT


----------



## Mon Mon (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome brother good luck in your training


----------



## 1992 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thankyou everyone! I will find an appropriate subsection and make a thread about my experience with the transition from TKD to BBT.


----------



## 1992 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/112476-Transitioning-styles


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Fritz (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome! 

Always good to have another BBT practitioner to hear from. Will be interesting to hear how your TKD training helps you in BBT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------

